# معاهد الاوشا التي تقدم دورات من بعد



## يا الغالي (4 يوليو 2011)

معاهد التعليمية التي تقدم دورات في الاوشا على نت والتي هي معتمدة من قبل وزارة العمل الامريكية 

http://www.osha.gov/dte/edcenters/online_courses.html

طبع اسعار الدورات ارخص من دورات في عالمنا العربي


----------



## عمروصلاح (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## HSE1 (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
عندي استفسار هل يوجد جامعه في مصر تدرس تخصص الصحه والسلامه المهنيه وتمنح دبلوم او بكالوريوس

اذا يوجد ارجو معرفة اسم الجامعه وموقعها


----------

